# Help with my first coyote call!!!!!!!!



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello everone i was wanting to know what would be a good coyote call to practice with it needs to be pretty cheap because im really broke right now. and some tips on how to use it.
Oh and if anyone want to send me a free one they can HAHAHAHAH.
Thanks

shooting eazy!!!!!!!! its the HITTING parts thats hard!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd start with a closed reed call if i were you, they are very user friendly.We have several call makers here on the forum who make better than store bought calls at a lesser price.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea i was thinking about geting one for a call maker on here. does i call do a bunch of sounds or would i have to get a couple to do dif sounds..


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A closed reed will do distress (there are some that do howls but I've never used one) If you want to do howls (don't unless you know what you are howling to them) you'll be happier with an open reed.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea thats what i was wanting to get was a distress call. Thanks for the info don.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Try entering the Declaration of Indepenence contest you might just win a 2 call set. LOL or if you want I can make you a real cheap closed reed(nothing fancy) for $5-7 shipped


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry anticreep I should have said enclosed reed call.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

If I was to only have one call. It would be an exposed reed (open reed). This style call is much more versatile. As Don pointed out the enclosed reed call is much easier to use and better suited for new callers. If you are willing to practice a little and listen to the advice of people on here. You can become proficient with the exposed reed rather quickly. I think the problem for most folks starting out, is they don't know what sounds they are trying to make.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the post.. ItzDirty im welling to spend the time on practiceing i have all the time in the world. got hurt at work and get sh** caned for so all i do is sit at home. need something to practice with thats cheap.

Thanks again guys


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Well I am going to make a post in the predator call forums in about 30 min that you might have some fun with. It will be entitled "Do It Yourself".


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Anticreep, you won't be disappointed with a call from prairiewolf or any other call maker on here. All do quality work.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

anticreep, I agree with itzdirty about exposed reeds being more versatile, but in the last 2 years I have called more coyotes in with an enclosed reed. I think it may be because everyone around my area uses exposed reeds and it is something that they dont hear so much(the enclosed reed)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Most guys here use electronic calls.


----------

